# Greece Super league 25-27 August



## OddsPoster (Aug 23, 2012)

Full Time Result  
Closes  1 X 2  
25 Aug 19:15 AEK Athens FC - Asteras Tripolis 2.50 3.00 3.05 +69  
25 Aug 19:15 PAS Giannina FC - Platanias Chanion 1.91 3.20 4.40 +70  
25 Aug 21:30 Levadiakos FC - Panathinaikos Athen 3.80 3.10 2.10 +71  
26 Aug 19:15 FC PAOK Thessaloniki - Panthrakikos FC Komotini 1.40 4.20 9.00 +71  
26 Aug 19:15 Kerkyra Corfu FC - Atromitos Athens 3.10 3.10 2.40 +71  
26 Aug 19:15 OFI Crete FC - Skoda Xanthi FC 2.50 3.05 3.00 +69  
26 Aug 21:30 GAS Veria FC - Olympiacos Piraus 10.00 4.20 1.38 +71  
27 Aug 20:30 Panionios Athens - Aris Thessaloniki FC 2.45 3.00 3.10 +69


----------

